# Those Dragon eggs...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Who has adopted them?

I have managed to snare 2 golds and a paper tonight. I am on a roll!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do.  But i dont have time to go out for all of the rares...

I play around with Unicreatures too


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just give me a prod on one of the chat rooms if I am not scroll locked, i oculd possibly get you a silver or a gold.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they have exciting new eggs!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Im in the scroll business now too. Not too much luck with these eggs though :/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OW so I noticed.

Okay. There are a couple things you can do to perhaps eliminate your frustrating losses. Dead eggs look fugly.

So.

If you happen to decide to join the DC forum, there is a thread for Eggs Will Be Dragons (EWBD). You simply ask them to put in your egg codes: XXXX xxxX Xxxx and whatnot and they will do that manually. http://www.eggswillbedragons.com/index.php

The other option is to go to soti to put your hatchlings or eggs in. 
http://www.sotidragon.net/index.php

Both sites have a manual ER. Er are eggs that are 3 days or less for soti or less than three days for EWBD. Due to EWBD's problems...not sure what....you need to watch the eggs for soft shell sickness or hatchling sickness. Way to fix that is to fog them. (you find the fogging option in actions) I would not recommend putting new eggs on EWBD until they have less than 6 days before hatching.

Both Soti and EWBD will remove your eggs and hatchlings from their database after a few days. So check back often. I put my mother's scroll on soti because she'd end up with deads.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks. Ill try to figure those out today.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Question: where do you get the code for the hatchling/egg.

My first egg hatch.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Gratzzzzzzzz Still Waiting On Mine!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice!! another dragon fan. lol

and nice daydream dragon egg you have there. 

but seriously, read what Sunstar wrote about the two sites. And get your dragon on those sites. If you dont, at your rate, that egg is going to die before it can hatch. Considering it only has 3 days left. ER might be necessary if it gets to less than 3 days.

best of luck

Ps. you can have more than one egg. So get yourself some more.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks ill check them out 

best of luck to you too


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i have 4 eggs but when i want to get more it says i have too many.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, you can only have 4 eggs/hatchlings at the same time. At least at the start. The most I managed to get is 4 eggs and 2 hatchlings at the same time.

ps. why are 2 of your eggs fogged? are they sick already?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

no i chose to hide them lol let me un hide them


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

why hide them? since they need many views/unique views for them to hatch and grow. But once you hide them, their time still decreases but they get no views.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

oo ic ic thanks for info


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Two more sites to try out to hatch your eggs..

Dragon Cave Fansite
http://www.thedcfansite.com/

Jade Destiny
http://www.jadedestiny.com/

swapping between teh differnet sites mean you can get more unique views and repeat views. Helps hatching.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

AH, finally got myself a striped dragon hatchling. Now just need to get a gold XD.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you want a gold, I can possibly try to breed/catch you one. You'd have to either meet me online or...alternatively, change your password so I can access you account and drop one in for you. I've done that before numerous times. The joys of having two comps.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch check it out, you has a gold


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Hitch check it out, you has a gold


 Omg, how did it get there I wonder XD

Thanks again.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just updated my sig now.

about time


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I just updated my sig now.
> 
> about time


lol...ya think? I was wondering why you didnt put your eggs in ur sig.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I usually click on them in peoples sigs here while I am reading the forums


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I usually click on them in peoples sigs here while I am reading the forums


lol, same.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You have all been clicked. 

Abner should pop in here. This is where the eggs are


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

lol...............


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol

There are more and more fellow dragon trainers (trainers? is that the right term for it?)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Starscream is a scientist.. he experiments on his dragons


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

xD sharks are like megatron they destroy the eggs!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Heads up, 4 new eggs are rleased!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Heads up, 4 new eggs are rleased!


WAT? serious? wait you mean just 4 eggs or like eggs of new species of dragons?

Ah...man...I want the invisi dragon....any tips on how to get eggs?

YES got one....though I was too late and didnt get the other 3 new dragons....maybe next time.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well there has been a hatching... cute little guy there... think the one on the end is aleady cracking but it is hard to tell from the colours of the egg. Too bad this is about the only board that allows them to be posted here


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Too bad this is about the only board that allows them to be posted here


what do you mean? all forums allow things like this to be added onto their sig.

And ya, your little eggs are hatching.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> what do you mean? all forums allow things like this to be added onto their sig.


Some forums I am on are highly restrictive about this sort of thing.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, I see. 

So far I am on London aquaria society, KWAS, planetcatfish, plecofanatics, gtaa and even price network...and none of them minded so far. knock on wood.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

BTW... anyone know where you could find a list of the egss, their description and the resultant dragons that come from them?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ummm, you can try checking the forum. But to my knowledge no such list exists. or you can just go on to Sunstar's scroll, she has most of the dragons and many of their hatchling stages. And its pretty easy to guess which egg creates which hatchling.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That might be an interesting project... collect the eggs and take images of them, what hatches and then the adult version. Not one I am up for though... LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is generally a frowned upon thing.

you could try some hatching sites. Like Soti http://www.sotidragon.net/index.php if you need some view boosts.

As for your eggs. You have a:

Guardian, Summer, Balloon and a purple dorsal Dragon.

I just caught a cheese egg.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> that is generally a frowned upon thing.
> 
> I just caught a cheese egg.


creating that kind of list is frowned upon? why?

And congrats.

I only managed to get the transparent, tiny and patterned one.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have noticed that some of you have these grey misty like things on your sigs... what is up with that.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I have noticed that some of you have these grey misty like things on your sigs... what is up with that.


Basically what happens is that if an egg gets way too many views/clicks before it can hatch, it would get a condition called soft shell, and if left alone, would lead to the death of the egg (same thing happens to hatchlings, but they just get sick). When this happens, the user can go to actions and Hide the egg/hatchling. This would result in the egg/hatchling covered in fog (grey misty thing), and the user can keep checking back on it until the egg/hatchling is all healthy again. (the fog prevent further viewing/clicking of the egg by other people).


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ah... thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had mine fogged there over night as well. two of mine were sick. two weren't but to protect them incase they had a sudden click view situaiton, I fogged them so I caould basically baby sit them.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looks like I am done with the collecting for a few days... Got the Cheese and Shy one... but there was something about a rock in one of the descriptions that I am now curious about


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the rock one is nice. there is also an alternative rock called a geode. Kinda pretty.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya the geode is cool, I think I'll just breed the rock one.

But right now, working on getting the cheese. But have to wait a couple of days.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You breed that rock one I want one of the eggs...

This is getting to be an addiction... pretty soon the only thing I will be able to display is the scroll... LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

at some point I can breed you something special. did you look at my scroll?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> at some point I can breed you something special. did you look at my scroll?


And I thought I was getting an addiction...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> And I thought I was getting an addiction...


your addiction is just starting my friend.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wait... your addiction will grow and be as bad as mine


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I found some lists... interesting.

If you want them let me know and I will PM them as I don't want to ruin it for those that like the mystery.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

pm me please/


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Well I found some lists... interesting.
> 
> If you want them let me know and I will PM them as I don't want to ruin it for those that like the mystery.


pm me 2 pls


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Both PM's sent

I thought you wre scroll locked after 4 eggs... but I have seen people with 5?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Both PM's sent
> 
> I thought you wre scroll locked after 4 eggs... but I have seen people with 5?


Ya, not too sure about this one also. But I found that even if you have 4 eggs from the cave, you can still add another egg by breeding.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ah... that must be how they do it


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Just checked the forums, and basically you can have a max of 5 eggs/hatchlings. But once you have 4 eggs or hatchlings, you would not be able to pick up more eggs, but you can still obtain them from breeding.

Omg, there is a hole in my transparent eggs


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch hide your stripe egg: Softshell

Knaveto: Hide your brown egg: Softshell

you'll find it in actions->hide egg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW, how'd it softshell. :/

I didnt even post it on one of those hatchery sites. 

Thanks Sunstar <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Knave: yes, by breeding you can have 5 eggs. 


you can have 4 hatchlings and breed 5 eggs. you can have up to 9 total eggs and hatchlings. But once you have 4 of either egg or hatchie you can only breed yourself the extra egg. if you have 5 hatchlings you can't bred an egg. well you can, but it gets dropped automatically.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Sunstar... how can you tell that?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

she clicked on the eggs. And if an egg has softshell, it would say at the bottom.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just below the description. Check your eggs regularily for softshell. In mild cases it'll go away in a few hours. in the most severe cases it can last two days. And I have had those severe cases. Which is why, at night, or shortly, I will be fogging my eggs until tomorrow morning. 

I do that because when an egg goes softshell, it can die shortly after that. One guy lost the purple dino egg within 12 hours of getting it.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I REALLY need to read the guides... LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I learned through trial and error.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

must have gone through a lot of trial and error...i got holes in all my eggs now does that i get baby dragons soon ?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Abner said:


> must have gone through a lot of trial and error...i got holes in all my eggs now does that i get baby dragons soon ?


Yes, they are about to hatch.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they will start to hatch around the 3 days 23 hours mark


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm... another male. Need females.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Hmmm... another male. Need females.


ya, it seems that males are more common. But you still have 2 hatchlings, so one of them might be a female.

Lol, I just noticed that with in one day, we added 4 pages onto this thread.

I think its pretty clear that we are ADDICTED


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> Lol, I just noticed that with in one day, we added 4 pages onto this thread.
> 
> I think its pretty clear that we are ADDICTED


uhhhh... yah!

And once no longer scroll locked I will bet that we will all be grabbing more eggs


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine always seem to want to hatch as female... not male >.>

except my black just made a liar out of me.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Mine always seem to want to hatch as female... not male >.>
> 
> except my black just made a liar out of me.


Lol....I have always wondered how you get vampire eggs :/

They are pretty cool looking dragons.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hey guys just a quick question, do you put your incubator in your signature? I put the eggs in incubator and i dono what happens they all die


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shark said:


> hey guys just a quick question, do you put your incubator in your signature? I put the eggs in incubator and i dono what happens they all die


the incubator doesnt do anything. Its just like a for show thing.

Just put the individual egg/hatchling into your sig like us. And then they will get views. But unless you are very active on a forum or you are a part of many forums, you wont be able to get enough views just by showing sig. So you might need to add your egg to hatcheries. I think sunstar has 2 links to hatcheries on page 2 or something.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

kk thanks ill try the hatcheries


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shark said:


> kk thanks ill try the hatcheries


try the eggs will be dragons one. In my opinion, its the best one. But unless your eggs have less than 3 days time, you would not be able to add your eggs onto the site by yourself (if it does only have less than 3 days left, then go to emerg and add your eggs).

To add eggs to that site, you would need to sign up to the dragoncave forum, then go to search and search eggs will be dragons, click on the first hit and the first post tells you how you can get your eggs put up.

Just a side note, dont put eggs that have more than 6 days time onto the site, or it would get too many views and get softshell.

Once your eggs are added, monitor it and fog it as soon as it gets softshell.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow thanks for the advice will doo


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> try the eggs will be dragons one. In my opinion, its the best one. But unless your eggs have less than 3 days time, you would not be able to add your eggs onto the site by yourself (if it does only have less than 3 days left, then go to emerg and add your eggs).
> 
> To add eggs to that site, you would need to sign up to the dragoncave forum, then go to search and search eggs will be dragons, click on the first hit and the first post tells you how you can get your eggs put up.
> 
> ...


That is what I have begun doing. Was able to save one becaue I was told it was going Soft shell. The sites are good... but be careful with them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya I dont use that site as much anymore, since I have nothing to do, so Im on the forums alot....my eggs get a lot of views just becuase I post too much...

(just another way of saying I have no life....lol..j/k)

If your egg only has like 2 days or less left, then its a good idea to add them to more than one emerge. Like the second link Sunstar gave.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

DCF is down, gone. Dunno wht happened


Jade Destiny and Soti are all that I know of as sites that are left.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Geez!!! Another male. But the Balloon poped


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my blacks are brothers.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That is interesting... one of each type


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, my hub caught one, and I retreived it later.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ANOTHER Male! Oh come on! This system doesn't want me to breed


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*Sunstar Snickers.

I had dozens and dozens of females recently. Perhaps it's changed.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

actually, after looking at my scroll. it looks more like I have a pretty even number of males vs females. But at the very beginning, I def had a lot more males then females. lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

How can you tell?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> How can you tell?


the male to female ratio? I just counted the number of males and then the number of females, and it was like 16 males and 15 females. But in the beginning, I think my first 5 dragons were all males....I was frustrated cus I wanted to breed...lol

and bah!!, 3 of my eggs have a huge hole in them, but none of them seemed to want to hatch.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

your eggs are still over 4 days. once they reach 3days 23 hours, then hatching usually occures.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

my transparent is 3 days and 11 hours or something....lol

wow..I am so impatient when it comes to these eggs.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

and it hatched.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> and it hatched.


i just noticed that too...YES!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I just want some space again... LOL, and won't till that Guardian matures

BTW Cute little guy. what breed?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> the male to female ratio? I just counted the number of males and then the number of females, and it was like 16 males and 15 females. But in the beginning, I think my first 5 dragons were all males....I was frustrated cus I wanted to breed...lol
> 
> and bah!!, 3 of my eggs have a huge hole in them, but none of them seemed to want to hatch.


Sorry... I was definately in need of coffee then. Misread the post. Thought you were referring to eggs.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Sorry... I was definately in need of coffee then. Misread the post. Thought you were referring to eggs.


hahaha....

as for the what breed, so far from left to right, you have a guardian, summer season, ballon, purple dorsal. Eggs are: wiptail, cheese and mint coloured.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yes... I know... remember I sent you the link for the list


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Yes... I know... remember I sent you the link for the list


Oh, wait, when you said cute little guy, what breed? did you mean your dragons? or my newly hatched one?

wow...my brain is sooo not working today...lol

Its the new dragon, and I havent been able to see what an adult would look like. So I have no idea...but Im guess transparent or albino.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

What was the egg? The clear one?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya it came out of the clear looking one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Albino dragon, I think.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I just want some space again... LOL, and won't till that Guardian matures
> 
> BTW Cute little guy. what breed?


I have a gurdian in my sig  good luck! cool looking dragon


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*Sunstar rolls latest egg around everyone.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

no fair teasing


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL srry if u want the link to him ill be happy to send it


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> *Sunstar rolls latest egg around everyone.


I feel like one purple poke-a-dot egg is enough for Sunstar..don't you think? XD


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> I feel like one purple poke-a-dot egg is enough for Sunstar..don't you think? XD


I have to agree... however as it is one of those non-dragon eggs I am not too jealous after all


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...

http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=57944&st=0

here is what 3 of the 4 new dragons look like. Still waiting for the albino to be not sick so it would mature.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Technically, since I typically have one adult and one frozen.. two polka dot eggs is enough for me.

Some have 4 out there!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...we're just pulling ya leg. 

Oh, as a side note to who ever has the new tiny egg. This dragon will only breed with its own, so try to get more then one.

*I fianlly got a cheese egg..lol*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hitch, I can try to snare some dinos. I am usually reasonably good at getting them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> hitch, I can try to snare some dinos. I am usually reasonably good at getting them.


no no, not necessary for you to go out of your way. plus, I cant carry any more eggs. Ill try to get them myself eventually. My goal right now is to get all of the other dragons before I focus on the dinos.

but thanks for the thought 

btw...do you by chance know how a vampire dragon is obtained?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

vampires are, I think, caught around halloween

maybe similar with zombie and neglecteds. those two were, apparently, disabled, but some jusg get through.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well the guardian grew up! So new egg time


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, cool. Its good that we can still get vampires (hopefully), since they are extremely cool looking dragons.

Knave...congrats.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure if we can still get them. we might though.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yep... balloon turned out to be another male... this just isn't right. 

Although I am having fun nameing them using latin translations


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Yep... balloon turned out to be another male... this just isn't right.
> 
> Although I am having fun nameing them using latin translations


lol, just keep trying.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want another balloon hatchie. I will have to stalk the AP as soon as I am all collected up agian.

I name my dragons with the suffix of hex

I want to name a Balloon dragon... something that's a play on words.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I just add -iara to the end of a word that describes the dragon.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I gor another ochre drake


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar, congrats 

kanve, as soon as the balloon matures, get a total of 4 eggs.  higher chances of females


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

will be doing that


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Gratzzzzz!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just in case you are all wondering... the server has been down since about 2am.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i noticed that -.-


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

TJ will get to it. He's just doing a collage preview and is away from home. He check in on IRC. Usually, if there is sufficent downtime, he will roll back time. Dragons that may have died as a result will have their time back and a chance to survive.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, that explains it.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

As I was a tad bored I decided to peruse the DC Forums and came across some interesting pages. Figured I would post them here as some may be of interest, especially to those that are new or innexperienced.

General Listing of Organizations

Terminology


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the terminalogies.

I love how only when the site is down does this thread get some rest...lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL i agree lol and its the same four of us lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

apparently dragons with the code w x y and z may be lost. (those stolen after May 1) whether or not stolen means grabbed from the AP or the cave. Which TJ says is 1% of the total population. 

Something in the Database was corrupted. I think he is going to try to minimise damage.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I look forward to them being back up, however I will not freak out like a majority of them on the forums... can you say overkill and drama?

Any one want to take bets on how many pages it will be by tomorrow night?
http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=58793&st=760&#entry2376534
This link is on page 39 when I went to bed... night all


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> apparently dragons with the code w x y and z may be lost. (those stolen after May 1) whether or not stolen means grabbed from the AP or the cave. Which TJ says is 1% of the total population.


wont that include all of the new eggs? I just hope I dont lose the golden and have at least one of the striped dragons left.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hitch said:


> wont that include all of the new eggs? I just hope I dont lose the golden and have at least one of the striped dragons left.


 that would suck but luckily i picked up the old ones


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

No, the codes are pretty random. So it might be a new egg or a 2 month old dragon.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

aww that sucks, we just gota keep our fingers crossed that its not our eggs


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I checked my sig and didn't find any with the codes they are talking about. As for the 2 that are not in the sig as they matured I will have to wait till the system is back online. When ever that will be.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

here.. 

google this:

cache:dragcave.net/user/username-case-sensitive


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah......dam....lost my almost grown up albino dragon......:/

so had to catch another one./


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It's UP!!!!!!

And surprisingly I didn't loose any


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yep all my eggs still alive srry about ur loss hitch


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sorry about that Hitch. I was going over my Cache last night and saw your egg in there and noticed the code. Didn't want to say anything just in case.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Did anyone lose dragons? If so what sort?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i didnt lose any


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I didn't loose any... and I finally got a female! My little Mint Dragon. The can breed with any species... right?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

most species.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys, but its at least an egg that can be easily caught. I would be more devastated if it was the golden. 

and ya, the only dragon I lost was my albino hatchling...not much damage done, got myself another one. 

Good to hear that this flu didnt affect you guys as much.

Sunstar: sorry for your lose of dragons.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That hickup earlier this week put my ballon behind schedule for maturation. This is getting agonizing wating for it to mature so I can grab some more eggs. The one egg I have is now fogged to slow its hatching down as it has a big gaping hole in it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, good call. Dont let that thing hatch until you get 3 more eggs.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

TJ rolled back the clock on all the dragons due to the downtime


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> TJ rolled back the clock on all the dragons due to the downtime


I know... just impatient, dislike being stuck in a wait and see mode


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Now I am really broke. my hub and I spent a fair dollar on some bikes.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Now I am really broke. my hub and I spent a fair dollar on some bikes.


But at least you will be fit and broke


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yes! Finally... and I was nice... 3 from the abandoned pile.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Yes! Finally... and I was nice... 3 from the abandoned pile.


congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> But at least you will be fit and broke


I need it...for sure. Hopefully a bike that fits me better will help me ride more.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I need it...for sure. Hopefully a bike that fits me better will help me ride more.


just do like 3k a day, and you would be golden.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, yeah 3k... I am lucky to do 50km on a day.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> wow, yeah 3k... I am lucky to do 50km on a day.


wat? isnt 3k < 50km...lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought you meant 3000


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ROFL... I figured he meant 3km and wondered about your 50km comment


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I thought you meant 3000


lol....3000km in one day? lol, thats just barely achievable for a car going on the highway...lol

but, no, just 3k a day if you keep it up would do wonders. Eventually increase the 3k to 5k a day.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I ride typically 12km in a day. 20KM is not a problem. 50Km is more of a weekend cruise.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I am quitting smoking soon (taking Xyban) so after I have had a bit off the smokes I am planning on a bike. Just have no idea where I can store it here in my apt.

By the way there Sunstar... FYI I use Mocarth on DC and DC Chat


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OH~ I can has see you! Iz starscream.. you has been PM'd in chAT


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hey guys just wana confirm something would this egg http://dragcave.net/view/meEG
give you this dragon?
http://dragcave.net/view/4N6O


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no, that egg would give you:
http://dragcave.net/view/n/Elegantiara

an egg that is half beige and half purple will give you the sunset dragon...assuming it hatches at sunset.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

kk thanks what egg would give me that dragon i want?
http://dragcave.net/view/4N6O


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hitch said:


> an egg that is half beige and half purple will give you the sunset dragon...assuming it hatches at sunset.


go to http://eggswillbedragons.com/viewscroll.php

you should see those eggs in the giving views section


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

However it it hatches at sunrise it will be a Sunrise dragon. With those eggs you take your chances and hope. I have heard that fogging them can help get the time you want.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

kk thanks guys


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow...this talk for sunrise/set made me realise that I lost my sunrise dragon (s) also...

guess I need to recheck everything.

omg....lost my daydream and wiptail.....at least they are easy to get back...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

srry to hear that hitch..... just gota find another sunset egg then it should be good^^


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I usually see a few of them a day in he AP. Now if I can coax my little guys along I can get unlocked, 3 hatchlings in the zone for maturation


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya I managed to breed another sunrise/set egg. 

Was going to get the daydream/wiptail...but then managed to get a almost mature cheese...lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You are lucky... I have seen a LOT of people getting No Interest these days. Now if my 3 would just mature I could get back to egg collecting.

So out of curiosity, anyone here have a set collecting pattern yet? I am just out for one of each gender of each dragon at the moment.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

what I am hoping to accomplish is to have: 1 adult male, 1 adult female, 1 hatch with wings male, 1 hatch with wings female, 1 newly hatch of each dragon with a gender. And just 1 adult, 1 hatchling with wings and 1 newly hatchling.

but right now, I am just working on getting at least one of each dragon. :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

One of each stage... hmmm

There may be a fouth stage comming. A stage after Adult. Something called Ascension. The sprites are awesome for that. At least most of them are


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> One of each stage... hmmm
> 
> There may be a fouth stage comming. A stage after Adult. Something called Ascension. The sprites are awesome for that. At least most of them are


wat? where did u get this info? I wanna see these new Ascensions...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Here is the link

http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=2994&hl=ascension


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=2994&hl=ascension


WOW!! those are SICK!!!

gotta say the skywing is my personaly fav so far.

Then I guess I would eventually need to add 1 male and 1 female for each dragon..lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I can't decide between the Skywing, the Magi and the White as a favorite.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I can't decide between the Skywing, the Magi and the White as a favorite.


I cant wait until they become a reality.

Ya the magi and white are cool also.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just watch withm the sunrise/sunsets. the egg can hatch eiither.

Trick is:

sunset dragons hatch between 6PM and 12am EST
Sunrise Dragons hatch between 6AM and 12PM est

If you want one or the other, you may have to fog it until optimum hatching time. this sometimes puts it into ER when it is below 3 days. sending it to an ER in teh cases usually ensures you get what you want.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

TJ posted on the forums that he was able to recover 97% of the lost dragons.

All x and y series and most of the w and z's 

So here is hoping that you guys get your missing dragons back

Oh... 3d 9h and 3d 11h and still no maturation


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think those are the dragons that people who lost them posted their code. none of mine are rare/hard to get ones so I didnt bother.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I think he is just doing a general restore.

And they are FINALLY hatching/maturing!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats

well hopefully they will be restored.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I didn't loose any in the crash. Just been kvetching about the length some of my back timers were taking... lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well breeding is back up and my very first attempt is that Red egg in my Sig! Definately a keeper and will have to come up with a good name for that.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Well breeding is back up and my very first attempt is that Red egg in my Sig! Definately a keeper and will have to come up with a good name for that.


nice!!, why don't you name it after a famous dragon in mythology? since the red dragon is supposed to be the one that is most like the story book dragons.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

my first set of eggs are adults finally!!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks^^


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Shark


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats i know the feeling as i know have 4 adults too.. this is my second set of eggs hatching right now wooohooo..not really posting cuz don't really have nothing to add but i'm reading and learning thanx all


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am baaaaaaack.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I am baaaaaaack.


welcome...lol, where did you go?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Okay... even the Pink gendered male.... the egg that is famous for being female gendered male... this game/collection doesn't like me... lol

p.s. any of you use the forums?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Abner said:


> congrats i know the feeling as i know have 4 adults too.. this is my second set of eggs hatching right now wooohooo..not really posting cuz don't really have nothing to add but i'm reading and learning thanx all


LOL thanks and gratz to you too glad to see more dragon egg pplz


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Okay... even the Pink gendered male.... the egg that is famous for being female gendered male... this game/collection doesn't like me... lol
> 
> p.s. any of you use the forums?


LOL...just keep trying, Im sure females are coming.

and no, I don't use the forums, I just mainly like this game because I like the pics of the dragons...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I promise I'll stop kvetching now... another female this time the Skywing.

I really shouldn't be surprised... LOL
Dragon Cave Wiki


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch said:


> welcome...lol, where did you go?


quick ride to my mother's in st. cats.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> quick ride to my mother's in st. cats.


ah, hope you had a good time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

YES!! finally stoll myself a half and half/two headed dragon.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Congrats. Still scroll locked. Need the hatchlings to grow up


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Congrats. Still scroll locked. Need the hatchlings to grow up


thanks, and ya, still 1 more day before the skywing and pink grow up.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

At least one of them is a female thank goodness


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol ya, and oh just as an idea of getting dragons fast. Try adopting eggs/hatchlings that have less then 3 days left. I just adopted my floater egg 10 minutes ago, and its a hatchling now...lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Gratz bro


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I updated my sig... I was egg juggling all day, and caught a couple for Caspar... he has two purple dinos now 

I have a very low time pink egg on my scroll. Please leave it be. I am trying an experement and require it to get to 0 hours.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I wont touch the pink. But how on earth do you catch these eggs so easily, I have been trying for hours today to get a purple dino, and failed at like 10 attempts. Any tips?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't explain.... I just seem to be fairly good at click and snatch. I've given one girl two captured silvers since just before the datamonster. I stalk the AP mostly.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I can't explain.... I just seem to be fairly good at click and snatch. I've given one girl two captured silvers since just before the datamonster. I stalk the AP mostly.


whats a datamonster? and ps, are silvers still obtainable? I have not seen one egg ever since I started collecting dragons.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Silver eggs are obtainable. 

Both cave and bred
But TJ found out htey were m ore ocmmon than Purple female dragons, so he fixed the numbers. They are supposed to be rare. Right now they are out of balance with the rest, same as golds, but in about 3 months at the time I was talking to him, he said it should be more or less normal.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Silver eggs are obtainable.
> 
> Both cave and bred
> But TJ found out htey were m ore ocmmon than Purple female dragons, so he fixed the numbers. They are supposed to be rare. Right now they are out of balance with the rest, same as golds, but in about 3 months at the time I was talking to him, he said it should be more or less normal.


ok, cool. There is still hope.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> whats a datamonster? and ps, are silvers still obtainable? I have not seen one egg ever since I started collecting dragons.


Datamonster is the supposed creature that caused the loss of the dragons. Earlier this year someone came up the term Lagmonster and it sort of stuck. That was during a period around St Patrick's Day when the cave was extremely laggy. Since then TJ has changed servers so that problem is fixed, but now there was lost data. Over a week or so he was able to recover most of the lost dragons and the eggs. But people started saying they lost their dragons to the Datamonster. Initially it was Lagmonster but people overtime realised it wasn't lag and was a data crash, thus Datamonster was born.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I still call it DCflu strain: wxyz


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel like I need to do some more reading on the forums...

I know nothing about this game....its all "ooo look at the pretty dragons" for me..lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I still call it DCflu strain: wxyz


LOL... cute.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

click: has less than half an hour:



neglected experement


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> click: has less than half an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> neglected experement


Clicked for ya


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Experement failed. it hatched normal.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, sorry to hear the neglected dragon didnt work out. Keep on trying


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Never thought of trying for one of those... not sure if I would want one.

Sorry it didn't work out for you though


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Never thought of trying for one of those... not sure if I would want one.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out for you though


ull eventually need to do it for your dragon collection...XD


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Maybe... maybe not... we shall see. But finally not locked anymore


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I c, you still have room for 2 more eggs.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> I c, you still have room for 2 more eggs.


Yes... if I see something I really like on the Cave or the AP I may try to get it otherwise trying to keep a slot open incase of a trade or something else. As for the 5th slot... not sure if I want to try to breed any of my new females... probably will though this weekend

Looks like I lucked out. Wanted a Sun egg and was pleasantly surprised when I caught it. So now locked.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Yes... if I see something I really like on the Cave or the AP I may try to get it otherwise trying to keep a slot open incase of a trade or something else. As for the 5th slot... not sure if I want to try to breed any of my new females... probably will though this weekend
> 
> Looks like I lucked out. Wanted a Sun egg and was pleasantly surprised when I caught it. So now locked.


nice, well you can always breed another egg.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> nice, well you can always breed another egg.


Just tried... they Refused 

But I like my new collection of eggs


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Just tried... they Refused
> 
> But I like my new collection of eggs


lol....I see. Wait until the rock egg grows up, then you can get the geo dragon.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> lol....I see. Wait until the rock egg grows up, then you can get the geo dragon.


I know... is why I was hunting for the little beggar... LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol. nice..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch, you are on my list for silvers. Once I get one, I'll let you know.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Hitch, you are on my list for silvers. Once I get one, I'll let you know.


WOw, Cool thanks bud


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i think i am really addicted to dragon cave now...even going on to look at them at work so i know i'm addicted. I really like that gray dragon shark has...but take a look at my eggs i love the bright colours


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Abner said:


> i think i am really addicted to dragon cave now...even going on to look at them at work so i know i'm addicted. I really like that gray dragon shark has...but take a look at my eggs i love the bright colours


lol, welcome to the club. And nice, you got yourself a grey dragon egg.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Addicted is when you have a spreadsheet for tracking these things

Geez where are all the smilies when I need one


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Addicted is when you have a spreadsheet for tracking these things
> 
> Geez where are all the smilies when I need one


tracking the different stages? or like a detailed one of when each of your eggs hatch and mature...

that is soooo true....what happened to the faces?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have no idea about the smileys. Will have to email Holocron about it.

And yes all the different stages and all breeding results on a second sheet


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I have no idea about the smileys. Will have to email Holocron about it.
> 
> And yes all the different stages and all breeding results on a second sheet


ok.....intense...lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I don't have a lot of dragons and it was easy to start...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Well I don't have a lot of dragons and it was easy to start...


you will though.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ah yes... but as long as you keep on top of it it is easy, like any data tracking


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Ah yes... but as long as you keep on top of it it is easy, like any data tracking


very true....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know how you guys do it.. lol I can barely keep up ha

Got a new egg! Clicked everyone's too


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I don't know how you guys do it.. lol I can barely keep up ha
> 
> Got a new egg! Clicked everyone's too


muahahahahaha....another member in the "we are addicted to the dragon cave" club......and we do it (or at least I do it) because we lack lives. :/

consider yourself clicked.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I know.. I dunno if i wanna get into it again..>.>

I can't help it with you guys showing off all your pretty dragons :3


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> LOL I know.. I dunno if i wanna get into it again..>.>
> 
> I can't help it with you guys showing off all your pretty dragons :3


lol.....you soooo should get into it.....just look at all of the dragons


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Cid you know you want them... pretty dragons!

I has two chickens! 

Edit:

Not enough room for my one hatchie in my sig..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... I see... 2 eggs now


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

two chicken eggs.. but they will be chickens


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was referring to Ciddian... but now it is 3... she's hooked alrighty


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I...can't stop clicking.. LOL


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

sarcasm: i think she is pretty cute http://dragcave.net/view/n/LimeGreenTerror


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm just posting something so i can get a couple clicks..lol. Shark that orange guy u got there looks pretty neat.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i just realised how sexy my pink dragon is....


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL thanks abner, once ur orange egg hatches it would look like mine


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got 3 stitches... ow


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I just got 3 stitches... ow


srry to hear that how did you get cut?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

stripping a 2.5 I wish to re seal. had the rim off. slipped while washing it out


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear that sunstar. The sacrifices for our fish :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> stripping a 2.5 I wish to re seal. had the rim off. slipped while washing it out


Owie! I know what deep finger cuts are like. Lots of blood and pain!

Chopping lettuce at a deli style place in a mall and my fingers got in the way of the knife. there was absolutely no blood till the knife was removed, and then there was tons! Went to the hospital and was a big wuss. They said it needed stitches and I told them to bandage it up, as there was not way I was going to let them freeze it... lol. the thought of them sticking a needle into the place on your body that has more nerve ending than anywhere else... no... big NO. Still never got all the feeling back in the tip of the finger and still have the scar, must have been about 20 years ago.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> stripping a 2.5 I wish to re seal. had the rim off. slipped while washing it out


Ouch!!!! that must be a deep cut. Sorry again to hear about it. I had a similar experience in Trinidad and needed stiches.

My uncle's dog(Max) jumped on a table put his head into a glass jar and fell off the table. The jar broke and the dog(Max) was stuck with a glass rim around his neck. So i went and got it off him. Then i felt something driping off my hand so when i looked it was tons of blood and this really deep cut. I was like WTF!!! Then rushed to hospital waited 30 mins then got stitched up and was good to go


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

normally when I get cuts I re-seal the wounds myself with super glue. this onr I decided was too large.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> normally when I get cuts I re-seal the wounds myself with super glue. this onr I decided was too large.


Ah yes... the original purpose for it. Battlefield 'stitches'


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I went to get another egg today as one had hatched. So about an hour ago I checked in to grab one... and found myself locked. Two of the remaining 3 eggs had hatched. 3 hatchings today. Kinda surprised as they were only at 3d 22h and nothing lately has hatched before 3d 8h


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

WOW... Got lucky this morning and it was worth it to egg lock myself... last egg in the list.

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mine sometimes hatch in 3:23


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

well i got a little problem with my little green guy there if he doesn't grow up in 1 day he is gonna die...i am really sad. What do i do !!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ok did you find him abandoned? and if not when u got him as a egg did you put him up on the sites to be viewed? I dont think he will survive cuz he still on just hatched staged he did not grow wings yet.....


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah he was an abandoned egg i think...been picking those up lately. So what should i do ?? should i freeze him? don't want him to just die..


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

freeze him right away
cuz 1 day isnt enough time for him to mature.....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

USE an ER on Eggswillbedragons. 1 day is ample time.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I put him in er. he will be mature within the hour


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

thanx a lot he is fully grown now was tryingt o put him in ER the whole morning but was unable to...i was really worried there. Thanx again


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you has issuesm just pm me or drop a note. I am happy to help


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry i never knew about the ER..... I had the same problem but i froze one of my hatchlings.....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch PM me. I have you a silver.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

noobie question.. how do you guys give dragons to eachother?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

by either getting on line with the person, and they give you the abandon code... OR by giving me your account with an alternate password and letting me do a trade/gift that way. I've donw both.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh ty sunstar


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Hitch PM me. I have you a silver.


Thanks again


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

your pretty silver shine!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> your pretty silver shine!




And now I realised that I need to get the full collection of summer dragons befoer the summer end...lol

which means I would need 2 adult males, 2 adult females, male winged juvi, female winged juvi, male new born, female newborn.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Right now I am just trying to fill out my adult collection with a pair of each. As for frozens... not sure if I really want to go that route. Most of the commons have been collected and starting on the uncommon.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I wasnt planning to go the frozen route for a while. But I figured since eventually I want all forms of all dragons, might as well start on the ones that are unable to get for a while..lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

What the heck ... is all this ???
omg have o read all hese pages ,.... maybe not lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

lol just some stuff from over time lol i think its longest thread on gtaa


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

shark said:


> lol just some stuff from over time lol i think its longest thread on gtaa


If not it has got to be pretty damn close


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

and its a thread that is not about to die down any time soon...lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hitch said:


> and its a thread that is not about to die down any time soon...lol


Yeah hitch we dont die we multiply!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shark said:


> Yeah hitch we dont die we multiply!!


lol....soo true


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Only because dragon eggs are so cool.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I have one of each common and most of the uncommon as well. Now to start the second sex for all of them... knowing my luck with them that will take a whild... LOL

Missing are an Albino, Sunrise, Two Headed, and Vine plus the metalics


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Metallics can be easliy rectified if I catch some... they might br inbred though.....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

KnaveTO I have a silver egg for you.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am locked till one of these little beggars grows up, a day maybe two. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Got some new ones!!!  I clicked for everyone :3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hold on there... Sunstar, is that an old pink?!?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

possibly fog your blue egg to delay hatching. just one of the dragons, I tihnk the frilled or the red matueing within the next 24 hours should give you room for the silver I am keeping safe for you.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, you are right, of course


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's my baby girl  my little old pink.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Nice!! Hard to get or so I have heard


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

depends... I kept catching them the other day
II bred her myself. I am hoping to breed myself another one, fathered my Starscream


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ah well, cute little thing. Don't know what all the fuss is about with the pinks, so they have to balance the dragons, no big deal.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well he matured... finally unlocked

I also had to hide all my eggs just to be safe on hatchings.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Great!!! I can give you your long awaited Sliver


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am online and working form home today


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

WOOT!! Curled Alt Black Dragon Hatchling and on my very first black dragon


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> WOOT!! Curled Alt Black Dragon Hatchling and on my very first black dragon


congrats 

Man I wish my internet would be set up faster, so I can get back to constant posting => eggs hatching..lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to update my sig.... Just busy doing stuff. I need to make a first aid kit.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

hey i forgot to say that i bred a couple of my dragons....the little pink there and the cloud egg are from dragons i raised. my daughter loves em!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been torturing myself with a spread sheet construction.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

33 pages and I have contributed nothing. I feel left out.


So what's all this about? Just curious.

edit: WHat's that purple one??? I like dinosaurs!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a mindless little game that is somehow addictive.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> 33 pages and I have contributed nothing. I feel left out.
> 
> So what's all this about? Just curious.
> 
> edit: WHat's that purple one??? I like dinosaurs!!


Try to catch em all like pokemon...lol. They just look cool and the fun is in waiting for them to hatch to see what they will be or waiting for them to grow up.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> 33 pages and I have contributed nothing. I feel left out.
> 
> So what's all this about? Just curious.
> 
> edit: WHat's that purple one??? I like dinosaurs!!


but be weary about starting this dragon collection. Its quite addicting. lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

very dangerous addiction... lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL....sooooo true.

Like the first thing I checked today once I got to a friends place and can use internet was to make sure the silver matured and didnt die...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Very True.... Knave, let me know when you're ready. Caspar has your egg.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

As soon as I am unlocked will let you know


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Unlocked... finally


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice, what new eggs are you getting?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar has an egg for me

And two more hatchlings should mature today


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

HItch your striped dragons look awesome man!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am ready to send you the egg at anytime.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Sunstar has an egg for me
> 
> And two more hatchlings should mature today


oo, nice. What egg?



Abner said:


> HItch your striped dragons look awesome man!!!


Thanks man. Dont know why I didnt think of putting them in my sig sooner.lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunstar has delivered


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Sunstar has delivered


Lol, you are like the santa for metallic eggs. 

oh. ps. what do you usually breed your gold and silver dragons with? asside from their own species? I cant seem to get my gold and silver males be interested in any other female :/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have quite a few, so I can give those I get away. I'm still hunting for a cave born gold.... my "holy grail"


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I have quite a few, so I can give those I get away. I'm still hunting for a cave born gold.... my "holy grail"


lol.....nice, I have never seen one of those in the cave before.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I see them. invarably when I am locked.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have never seen any of the rares that are cave born. Then again, I do seem to grab most of my eggs from the adoption pile.

Oh... this gold may be an ER egg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I have never seen any of the rares that are cave born. Then again, I do seem to grab most of my eggs from the adoption pile.
> 
> Oh... this gold may be an ER egg


congrats on the new gold. And hey, even though its an ER egg, at least it will hatch and you will be unlocked soon XD


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Click.. view.. .has less than 15 minutes.. put on er's that I haven't EWBD and Soti are already on.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It hatched right when I clicked on it... LOL

Hmmm... not doing too bad here, almost 1 of each breed, just need the two-headed guy... all the remaining others come from breeding


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I abandoned it as I did not need a pink. I was wanting a neglected.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I abandoned it as I did not need a pink. I was wanting a neglected.


Ah... still going for that neglected dragon I see...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will try when given the opportunity.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Not 3 hours in the ER and it hatched!

And one more closer to a complete set... Geode


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wtf jade destiny is down or something it says suges blog


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shark said:


> wtf jade destiny is down or something it says suges blog


whats jade destiny? sounds like a chinese restaurant to me :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jade destiny is a site that you can review your dragons ancestry and see if it is a decendant of certain dragons. Also show whether or not your dragon is inbred

And yes, miffed too that it is down


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, I see. Cool thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like it was hacked


Wonderful. 

I am not finished my spread sheet.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That posting on the front page about being hacked is from 2008, however I have no idea why it is forwarding to that other site. I do notice there are a lot of gold selling sites listed on the side for WoW.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well the page is back, however nothing else is there, but it is a start


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My latest work in the route of spread sheet


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

looks amazing.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LInage checkre..

http://dragcave.net/lineage/ITTU

TJ09 made it today.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Your spread sheet is awesome. I being the typical accountant have a boring one... LOL


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> LInage checkre..
> 
> http://dragcave.net/lineage/ITTU
> 
> TJ09 made it today.


Hope he will do a link from the dragons page to be able to do that, takes quite a bit to have to keep entering each one :lol:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> LInage checkre..
> 
> http://dragcave.net/lineage/ITTU
> 
> TJ09 made it today.


very interesting. Though to the layout could be better.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree on the layout. Could be better. I caught another silver


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I agree on the layout. Could be better. I caught another silver


congrats!! how are you this lucky :/

oh, ps. for the bright pink dragon, for its egg description, is it the same as the pink dragon?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, but I think they're done now.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Yeah, but I think they're done now.


done? as in they are only a seasonal thing too? random.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The old pinks, the hot pink ones, were being Phased out.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> The old pinks, the hot pink ones, were being Phased out.


WAT!!! nooooooooooooooooooooo

ps. do you know why?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the artist didn't like them. that's why the new pinks were made. to replace the old ones.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

awwww....o well, one dragon that I wont be able to get.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I decided to move all my CB dragons to the same page. Makes it easier...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> awwww....o well, one dragon that I wont be able to get.


You and me both

I really like your sheet there Sunstar, would like to see how you have formatted it. Is it possible to get you to send me the workbook via email?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using star office, which is like open office.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

never heard of it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I could save it as a microsoft file. but I am not sure how much that will affect the sheet.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I should be able to import it into Excel


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

let me get it more complete before I send it out.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

so the sad record of eggs missed today:

rares:
1 paper, 1 red dino, 1 blue dino, 1 chicken......

nonrares that I wanted but missed:
2 2 headed, 2 red multiple striped


:/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I still can't get a split either, or a red dorsal. The striped I can breed myself with my dragons.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you want a split, I have one on my cousin's account. we can try to give dragon thing...

or we can wait until sunstar is on, and she can take it some that account and give it to you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh your dragons look great hitch


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh your dragons look great hitch


thanks 

ps. I love how the dragons in your sig are from shortest to tallest. XD did you plan it that way?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yeah Hitch, maybe we can figure something out... ask Sunstar how she does it. Although I think I have an idea as to how.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

doing is is pretty simple...lets say the code is d7s2,

so the normal to view egg the URL is http://dragcave.net/view/d7s2

the receiver would change the URL to:

http://dragcave.net/get/d7s2 (I think get is the right word)

and then you just refresh like no tomorrow...

so when I abandon....chances are you are going to get it...

there is a pretty high guarantee...but not 100%

but we can ask sunstar for how she does it...and we can even try it tomorrow when Im at your place....

I have to go for lunch right now.....but will be back in a hour...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was thinking of two computers side by side. Each computer has one of the scrolls open then you release on one and pick it up on the other.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL no hitch, just a fluke 

LOL ross...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

KnaveTO, that is correct. I have two computers side by side, which makes that easier.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool.

Ross....you have wireless right? Ill just bring my laptop tmr

Cid....lol, a pretty cool fluke.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a notebook and a PC on my desk at all times


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wait, I just noticed that your scroll is locked. :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yes it is  and will be for 3 or more days. however after that I am going to try and keep it unlocked as I am involved in a project or two.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see. Ill keep this split for ya until then.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... the first one in the sig will grow up this weekend, and the next three should grow up on Monday.

Oops, forgot that the stone in the grouping was inbred and going to be frozen, so now two that should mature on Monday, shich means that I should be unlocked tomorrow sometime. The white will also be frozen when it genders.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah i see, hopefully it would unlock when I get there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the code is...

http://dragcave.net/abandoned/C0d3

and refresh like loony


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> the code is...
> 
> http://dragcave.net/abandoned/C0d3
> 
> and refresh like loony


ah, so i wasnt "get"..lol...good to know.

thanks


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

With this posting we are officially tied for longest thread!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...nice


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*wiggles rumpus*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

new eggs and another useful DC link

This one is a link to all your egg and unfrozen hatchie codes
http://dragcave.net/code2

It made putting eggs in my sig, less irritating!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was just copying and pasting the codes each time I added a new egg and cycled through them. doesn't make too much difference for me. Now if they made a like that showed all you eggs in one shot then that would be interesting


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sweet......kinda annouying clicking the get code for every egg/hatchling..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

He just updated the scroll page with that link.

OH.. .and he took get code off the scroll page for adults, you have to get code for the adult directly on its page. Heads up.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Once I have the code once I have no need to grab it again when they are adults as most of that data is in my spreadsheet


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah you guys and your fancy spreadsheets.....:/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

They are easy to maintain as long as you start it when you only have a few dragons. This way I can prevent inbreeding and know who will breed with who.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> This way I can prevent inbreeding and know who will breed with who.


ah, that makes sense..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> ah, that makes sense..


Hey... sense I always dose make


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Hey... sense I always dose make


lol. fair enough.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, I just noticed this...

with the new updates...the rainbow sort is kinda messed up.

how?

check out http://dragcave.net/user/Ameliara

and look at the first 4 adults :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... the rainbow is ROYGBIV

Red
Orange
Yellow
Green
Blue
Indigo
Violet

and that is definitely out of order even on the bottom

it is a wonder what you remember from grade 9 science


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

lucky lucky clicky clicky


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

refreshed the screen and it poped up right under my arrow... was an easy capture, finally!

Thank-you for the offer of the split but I no longer need it


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> refreshed the screen and it poped up right under my arrow... was an easy capture, finally!
> 
> Thank-you for the offer of the split but I no longer need it


cool. If you change your mind, let me know.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Would rather someone that still wants one have it than me.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like the site might be getting its own nursery.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the rainbow sort is slowly getting fixed. 

I no longer have alternating tiny and 2 headed dragons in the order....but the 2 headed-which obviously is blue-still not with the rest of the blues...

also, I dont quite understand why I have some oranges, browns and reds on the top of the list...then some reds, pinks near the bottom...:/

ooop....the 2 headed are in the rightful place.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I rainbow sort, then do it manually after


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I rainbow sort, then do it manually after


But if it is supposed to sort via the rainbow why should you have to make manual adjustments


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Because, I am "anal" when it comes to a very very exact sort.

I go rainbow, but I fix it more to suit my taste. => Females of the species on top =>Caveborn females = > Bred females => inbred females => if female and male sprite is different => female frozen hatchie => if not go to males

Males of the species on top =>Caveborn Males = > Bred Males => inbred Males => if female and male sprite is different => Male frozen hatchie => if not ....where Possible Female frozen Hatchie on top followed by male, than alternating thereafter.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Because, I am "anal" when it comes to a very very exact sort.


LOL we both are


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Because, I am "anal" when it comes to a very very exact sort.
> 
> I go rainbow, but I fix it more to suit my taste. => Females of the species on top =>Caveborn females = > Bred females => inbred females => if female and male sprite is different => female frozen hatchie => if not go to males
> 
> Males of the species on top =>Caveborn Males = > Bred Males => inbred Males => if female and male sprite is different => Male frozen hatchie => if not ....where Possible Female frozen Hatchie on top followed by male, than alternating thereafter.


wow intense....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> wow intense....


Uh... yeah


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

New Eggs In The Caveeeee


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Damn!!! What a time to be locked. But I will not toss my eggs to grab the new ones like a lot of people are doing.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Damn!!! What a time to be locked. But I will not toss my eggs to grab the new ones like a lot of people are doing.


lol...ya tossed my 4....only got 3 new ones right now...waiting for more to be released...lol

Sunstar....do you know how long this mass new egg release lasts?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got rid of one.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

TJ's new eggs are hatching

http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=64196&st=0


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I had an inbred Mint so I gave in and droped it and replaced it with my first of the new dragona


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

one open spot.......need to get myself a slimy egg


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

good luck... competition is fierce


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> good luck... competition is fierce


thanks.....I love how the baby slimy dragon looks...its like a tiny blue pegasus. since I only had 1 spot left...had to chose between slimy or the floating in puddle. But I feel like I would rather have a dragon that looks like a pegasus then one that looks like a troll....:/ lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL

Well I think I am be accused of being a shit disturber on the DC forums
http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=64284&st=


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> LOL
> 
> Well I think I am be accused of being a shit disturber on the DC forums
> http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=64284&st=


WOW!!

you guys are too intense....they are just pixels you know....rofl


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I SO agree... but there are some real idiots out there about this and wanted to find out where the line actually is.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I SO agree... but there are some real idiots out there about this and wanted to find out where the line actually is.


lol...fair enough


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmmm I bet some of them might be horrified if they looked at their family trees. it is possible some are inbred themselves... Not to mention there is scientific proof that we all go back to a common male and female ancester, likely due to the genetic bottle neck when humans were reduced to a few thousand.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Exactly, but they are going for purity of strain... come on people... get real


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

these people should come into the aquatic hobby....they will have a heart attack with all of the inbreds we have (I can just picture them in shock when they look at a lineage for koi angelfish)....muahahahaha.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

They are not being realistic.. but yeah... inbreeding happens... Look at bettas...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... I have made that argument already over there in regards to the inbreeding of animals to accentuate a certain trait. A number of those people just don't really get it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> LOL... I have made that argument already over there in regards to the inbreeding of animals to accentuate a certain trait. A number of those people just don't really get it.


well some of them are just kids, so its not really in their knowledge base.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> well some of them are just kids, so its not really in their knowledge base.


True, but I can't stand how militant they can get about it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah.

You know what my complaint is? dorkfaces. Now, I have one on my scroll, but it is not because I want it. It's because I want to use it to my advantage. Personally the name Dorkface is offensive. Dork is slang for male anatomy. Use other slangs such as D*ckface and you're dragon would be slagged.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

dork is slang for other things too... but agree with you... I am proud that my scroll is dorkface free!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I may use it for a zombie dragon. that's why that particular silver is at the bottom of my scroll


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... now wouldn't that just be spitting in their eye


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Bah...the rainbow/colour sort is still messed...it separated my male and female pinks....:/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I noticed that too... my balloon and sunsets are at the bottom of the sort.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I noticed that too... my balloon and sunsets are at the bottom of the sort.


it not just the wierd order of the breeds...its the wierd order of the genders...lol

when I did colour sort....my female pinks and males were separated by the sunsets and balloons...lol..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

People have mentioned the problem over on the forums, not sure what (if anything) is being done about it.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Man is it ever hard to keep up with this thread..by the time i read all i missed i have to go do something else so can't post. Is it me or is it really hard to get new eggs, have only been able to get one new one but it's cool one day at a time i just keep taking ones i don't have when i get them in the abandoned pile. i really am jealous of hitch and those 4 striped ones


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Right now competition is feirce. Basically all I did was keep my cursor over on of the egg positions and would hit F5 and then click in rapid succession. Is goo when you are trying to get any egg, otherwise you just cycle through a few to get what you want


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It would just take time...and ill just have to be patient with the changes.

Abner...ya, like Ross said, its just the hipe about the eggs right now. give it time and it would be quite common. And ya, what you can do is keep the mouse on one of the positions and keep on pressing F5. This would work for PC...if anyone know the button I can press for refresh on a mac..please lt me know...I am stuck with the click refresh on top...then moving the mouse down.

As for the stripes...just be patient, you will be able to catch one in the abandoned section..or the cave. Once you get one, all of the others are easy. Just takes some time and patience. but If I do get an extra one, I will let you know, and hopefully I can give it to you.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Same here... that is what our little group is for... well at least on of the things.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ross....do you have a inbred dragon? I am curious on seeing what a inbred lineage looks like :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Here you go

http://dragcave.net/lineage/CZ1i

http://dragcave.net/lineage/B7YA

http://dragcave.net/lineage/XQ2i

These are the three unlocked ones that I have that people consider inbred

ooh... and we have cracks... (new eggs)


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah..if it's one thing i have is patience i don't need to be the first to have it. getting abandoned ones was my way of doing it but i noticed i wasn't getting any dinos or other rarer ones is all so was wondering how you guys do it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks Ross.

I havent been lucky enough to get catch rare dragons.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> No problem.


wow your new eggs are cracking and a hole even. How did you get 300 more views even though you got your eggs later than me...:/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Easy

www.dragonnry.isgreat.org

www.sotidragon.net

Hatching sites
They do cause you to watch your eggs a bit more closely for soft shell and hatchling sickness but they do help things along


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Easy
> 
> www.dragonnry.isgreat.org
> 
> ...


ah, I forgot about those...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you don't use too many all at once, you should have little prolem


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

One more to go with getting one of each of the new releases.

After that back to trying to collect one of each sex


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

same....I just wish the eggs would just hatch already...:/

but still about 3 hours at least to go.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You are a few hours off till they may even start hatching. although you ahve 3 in the same time frame, mine are slightly spaced out


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, though I wish that there isnt like a time that you need to reach for them to start hatching.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just wondering...

is there such a thing as a cave born geode or blue/red/green striped dragon?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No, those are exlusively bred dragons


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

damn......o well. 4 less eggs to hunt in the cave.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yes, but can breed dragons to get them


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Also geodes, alt vines, alt blacks(sitting and curled) are all exclusively bred.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

right now for some reason, I like cave borns...so almost all of my new eggs are cave caught.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

natural progression.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> natural progression.


lol....ya, but it stresses me out trying to get them... =.=


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

does that to all of us at times


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ok, got all 5 of the eggs. and a new cave born striped......but as soon as I got it (making me scroll locked)...there was a purple dino egg ....BAH!!..c'est la vie


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have hidden my scroll from view. too many people have pestered me about that silver.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I have hidden my scroll from view. too many people have pestered me about that silver.


they pester you about it? as in they really want it?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Cave Bred Silvers are rare, people want them, or they want the silver offspring from them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya I would imagine the rarity, but I didnt know that people actually go to other people's scrolls...see an egg and pester the scroll holder about it.....

reminds me of the days of pokemon...lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If you go to the forums you will see a lot of these people play pokemon, magistream and other similiar games. I do the one cause it is fun and enjoy it, others... forget it... LOL

As for pestering, there are a number on the forums that beg for eggs, or lie to get them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> or lie to get them.


LOL...LIE to get them? wow the demographic on the site is wonderful...lol

Sunstar...I WANT IT, I WANT IT.....GIMME GIMME...j/k, sorry to hear about the pestering.

and god...my scale needs to hatch....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> LOL...LIE to get them? wow the demographic on the site is wonderful...lol
> 
> Sunstar...I WANT IT, I WANT IT.....GIMME GIMME...j/k, sorry to hear about the pestering.
> 
> and god...my scale needs to hatch....


LOL... yeah it is very weird. And you should see the iRC chat... LOL

As for hatching... at least two of yours have... I am waiting for the smae two on my scroll to hatch so I can get unlocked and grab the 5th egg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> LOL... yeah it is very weird. And you should see the iRC chat... LOL
> 
> As for hatching... at least two of yours have... I am waiting for the smae two on my scroll to hatch so I can get unlocked and grab the 5th egg


lol...ya...I shouldnt be complaining...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had several pesters today alone. I don't give things to people who bug me. Anyway, should I decide to give it away, which at the moment, I am disinclined to, I have people on my preffererd list. And as it stands, neither my mum or my husband have a cb silver.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I can relate when I use to play this online pokemon game....tppc. :/

and man that scale baby just does not want to come out.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

you should see the adults

http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php?showtopic=64524&st=0

Edit:
neither do mine *glare*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think so far the female waterhorse dragon is my fav...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my tanks sound like water falls.... 

I want to get unclocked os I might breeed..... grrrr


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

must not let this thread lose it place of first in the section...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

isn't that called spam? I need to update my sig.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

umm....maybe....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I has updated


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What the *&^&* are dragon eggs?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Click on our eggs, or our scrolls... join in the madness... the addicition is nuts.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

this got very quiet


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yes 

Added more draggies into the sig.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i dropped an egg cuz i thought i didn't want it then didn't get the egg i was trying to get then couldnt get the egg i dropped back...but hey i have a couple new eggs so still happy!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> this got very quiet


ya no kidding eh? but I think the life of this thread is back. XD



Abner said:


> i dropped an egg cuz i thought i didn't want it then didn't get the egg i was trying to get then couldnt get the egg i dropped back...but hey i have a couple new eggs so still happy!!


Ya, I have done that too......:/



Sunstar said:


> yes
> 
> Added more draggies into the sig.


nice new egg/hatchies


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Right now I really need one of these hatchlings to mature so I can start grabbing eggs again


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

you have room for 2 more eggs now...3 if you count a breedable. 

I finally got a cb female white striped...and I realised that all but one of my new dragons are females...:/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I got 4 females and 1 male as well. I looked at the pedigree of the new stripe and turns out that the breeder is the same as my other white stripe. Finally got unlocked earlier. Not trying to lock myself again for a while so keeping a few slots open.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

why keep a couple open?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

couple of ongoing projects, a pure line silver and gold as well as a certain lineage project


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> couple of ongoing projects, a pure line silver and gold as well as a certain lineage project


ah I see....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been hunting hatchies


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

boy I am going through a dry spell right now.....none of the hatchies want to grow up, and none of the eggs want to hatch....but then again, some still have more than 3 days and 23hr left.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I caught over 15 dragons today, mostly frozen, several er's and a couple eggs.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

finally unlocked....but locked myself with another CB stripe.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I gotted another dino!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I gotted another dino!!!!


wow....talk about skilled dragon egg catcher...lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got the green as a gift, an the other two I caught. Just having a happy hunting season again.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I got the green as a gift, an the other two I caught. Just having a happy hunting season again.


ya no kidding...lol

have fun hunting


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well if I ever accidentially catch a dino I will be sure to pass it on to you


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well picked up a new egg today as I was unlocked. Turns out I got a dorkface as well as a harry potter lineage egg, not sure if I am happy or not about it

http://dragcave.net/lineage/VPcg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

well, a lineage isnt all that important. Besides its not a direct child of the dorkfaces....

and..holy...what is with this constant female new dragons....:/ still only 1 male from like 8...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

KnaveTO do what I do... and you can call me sinister.

Freeze the Dorkface, and release it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> KnaveTO do what I do... and you can call me sinister.
> 
> Freeze the Dorkface, and release it.


what happens when you release a frozen hatchling?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it stays frozen in the wild. Can't breed. I call it neutering.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> it stays frozen in the wild. Can't breed. I call it neutering.


wow.....talk about cruel.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So is living with the name dorkface


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well for now it stays in my scroll... we shall see


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> So is living with the name dorkface


hmmm...I see your point.....but it was born innocently...:/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well it gets to live on in eternal childhood. what could be better? Better than being dead.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Well it gets to live on in eternal childhood. what could be better? Better than being dead.


their frozen....not really living...lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I forget what the frozen thing says now... but it says its a spell that stops aging. I think it means frozen in time, not frozen like a popsicle.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I forget what the frozen thing says now... but it says its a spell that stops aging. I think it means frozen in time, not frozen like a popsicle.


oh, nevermind then. Then yes....freeze the dorkfaces


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

funny Id' forget when I have a couple hundred frozen draggies


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well once again unlocked and now have to remain so until I get that lineage egg (Paw family... lol)

Hopefully it will be a silver

How are you guys doing on the other eggs? BTW if you are collecting summer, you don't have all that much time to continue to be able to get them. When is the date switchover Sunstar?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well got that lineage egg... the new whilte strip egg


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hitch, I hae a purple dino. If you want it and are unlocked PM me.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Hitch, I hae a purple dino. If you want it and are unlocked PM me.


wow, thanks SOO much .

I am almost unlocked, ill give ya a pm when I am.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay. It can sit and look pretty until then.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Okay. It can sit and look pretty until then.


yap...until it is moved and will be sitting in my scroll lookin pretty. XD


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

come on hitch! show off your new acquisition.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol..sorry, was trying to get a CB dragon....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Alright... spill there Sunstar... what is that egg at the end of your sig


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

o my...more new eggs?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL

that is TJ's Joke egg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> LOL
> 
> that is TJ's Joke egg


define joke egg...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

This egg does not actually exist.  and the code is XD


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> This egg does not actually exist.  and the code is XD


lol....interesting looking design.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the dino hatched 

now I just need my hatchies to grow up already


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I caught and froze a dino yesterday


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I caught and froze a dino yesterday


nice XD

and whats with the joke egg?...the blue egg just hatched into a green eggs? LOL


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is what the joke egg does. It hatches into another egg.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need UV for this hatchie so I can freeze it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I need UV for this hatchie so I can freeze it.


uv?.............


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Unique Views


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah, then in that case...Sunstar...youv been clicked.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Seekerclause is back with gold eggs in the sack... I have somoene on my list 
though.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Now you need to explain that comment...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a short list of people I will give gold eggs to when I catch them. 

Seekerclause... welll Starscream is a seeker... he's red... so I call him seekerclause. (around christmas)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe its too early in the morning...but you need to explain the second part of that comment... XD


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Seeker is what they are calling the jet type decepticons.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Seeker is what they are calling the jet type decepticons.


As hard as you may find it to believe not all of us have seen Transfomers 2


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not transformers 2
Original series.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone has need of a Paper egg?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if Ross doesnt want it and you dont have any other people in pressing need for it..Ill love to take it


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Not big on the non-breedables... passed over 3 on the Cave today hoping to see a Silver or a Gold... no luck 

But I did get the nice Blue Stripe off the AP so not so down


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just caught an inbred gold.

Is of dorkface linage.... that is available.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer... but locked for a few days to say the least. Plus hunting for a clean lineage dragon to use in a project. Generally though I don't care...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I may have a trade offer for the gold already.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you dont me being greedy, but if you have those extra eggs, could I have it?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you are kinda locked. I;d give you the paper, though.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

If you havent given it to someone by the the time Im unlocked, may I have it? If not, dont worry about it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Someone else took it. But I am sure I will end up wiht something else that's good later.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

all good


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been collecting summer dragons while there are a few days left.

And here is my spread sheet I've been working on. Please note, at time of tihs post not all of my dragons have been entered.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah22HgOEJjAVdGRCd2NvSnhhazBMWHgzbUR5bjgycWc&hl=en


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ROFLMAO You do realise that I am the one that coded the original excel sheet for the DSLP, which yours is pretty much a duplicate of


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

DSLP? What is that?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was gifted my first CB gold


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I was gifted my first CB gold


I hate you !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my summers.... look like a congo line.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I was gifted my first CB gold


congrats


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cave down again?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yep... it be down again. Was up for a few minutes and then went down again.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, its back now...

and I see that the autumn dragons are released


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

they were released late yesterday


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

which is really cool, but my slaggin dino wants to keep me locked... I need to freeeze it


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on the Silver there Hitch


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Congrats on the Silver there Hitch


thanks XD, and you too 

my silver finally gave me an egg.....gold is still super stubborn.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... actually caught that one... unforunately also inbred... thus only for personal use


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> yeah... actually caught that one... unforunately also inbred... thus only for personal use


ah I see, ya I dont think mine is inbred just yet...but if it turns out female....it will be bred with my original


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i slacked off for a bit and had a bit of an accident my eggs died  so does anyone know how to get dead eggs off your scroll or do i have to live with everyone knowing i'm a dragon murderer?? oh and i think i need help with a couple eggs that i forgot to put on a hatchery might have to go ER.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

theres is nothing you can do when an egg dies...you just have to wait until it disappears itself.

I think its a week or something.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... it will be gone after 5 days or a week


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

two weeks before it goes.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

two weeks huh? Thought it was a shorter span of time... my bad... sorry


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah something like that. I've had... a couple D.E. in the past and they like to hang around like a bad smell.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bah!! cant believe the silver is another male :/

but at least I got 2 CB red sails.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That Red dorsal is one of the last items I need to get. Going to have to start haunting the Cave again soon


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

are you just hunting for CBs? or just red dorsal in general...cus you can have some when I breed mine.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There has been this discusion about adding a new feature to DC... Breed Specific Actions. Apparently this is now slowly being released. As of now the new pink dragons have a chance to influence the breed of an egg. there will be other actions in the future... but the infuence feature was announced today.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I have noticed that...Its pretty cool.

Especially when I am really hoping my new 2 headed will be a female. 

I think the red's action is going to be heating up the egg...I think TJ used that as an example.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yes he did... incubate is the term I believe. There is one that is causing a bit of consternation between individuals and that has to do with tranferring eggs between scrolls... not sure the issue as I forgot, Sunstar will probably remember.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

true...I can see the potential problem with incubate combined with scroll transfer..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The transfer will cause issues with AP hunting, if I remember correctly there will be no transfers via the AP anymore so therefore no chances to catch something mid transfer... some feel that it is part of the fun... sort of agree, TJ is saying it will be an eitehr or situation


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just as a side note...its pretty smart of TJ to release the pink one first....since for some reason, they are the least liked of the dragons.

what the heck is AP hunting?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Grabbing eggs off the AP. Apparently transfers of eggs via the AP wasn't something TJ thought out too well and the system currently in place is ad hoc


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

what does AP stand for?

abandoned pile?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yes that is correct


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks.

oh, something els I found out...apparently there is limit of 10 frozens per 2 weeks...:/

used up all of my freezes


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... that is new too


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pebble dragons have earthquake now
Reds have incubate (takes about a day off)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oooo...nice, thanks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 2 zombie dragons and 4 harvest eggs.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

correction.... I have 3 eggs and 1 vampire.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

what are these dragon eggs you speak of? i want in!!! lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol.....go to http://dragcave.net/ and get yourself a scroll and start hatching some dragons.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

And become a nutcase like us.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

More vampires


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I really really really don't get this whole thing.



W


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

make a scroll....and then go to the cave and pik up some eggs. You can only have 4 picked up eggs at a time.

Then you can either post the codes in your sig to get the "views" of the eggs or post it on websites such as www.sotidragon.net to get views...and then just wait until their hatch and grow up and then get more eggs...

and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

And repeats... a year later...... Still picking up those dragon eggs. Anyone else?


----------

